# Tintagel



## Jacana851 (Mar 27, 2018)

Spent a night in Tintagel last week during a weeks trip to Corwall. It looks like King Arthur carpark is the only option now so that is where we stayed. Slight price rise to £4 a night but that covers motorhome parking for 24hours so I thnk not bad at all as you dont have to rush off early in the morning. 
We had previously stayed in the private carpark opposite the visitor centre, but they no longer have signs up allowing campervans overnught and instead have charge £8 overnight. Similar signs in the smaller carpark opposite the old post office. 

Mevagissey carpark is still £5 overnight for campervans out of season.


----------



## Flyboy (Apr 2, 2018)

*Car Parks in Tintagel*

These are the  car park prices in Tintagel as of April 2018
The car park (Manned)) behind the Mayfair shop that has a ticket office is not connected with the Mayfair car parks the grassed area and the one on the right as you go in  ( these both have pay and display notice boards) are the Mayfair.
I have not included the grassed car par on the left when you come into Tintagel this is also Manned when open. I believe that the King Arthurs Arms are building a shower block if this is so the price of overnighting there will go up as well.


----------

